# 11 More Days In Our New Outback....



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Got back late Sunday from 11 more days of camping with the new Outback. Attached are a few pictures from the trip. We had a GREAT trip...rode just about 150 miles...caught 79 trout (one 4 pounds!!)....relaxed around the fire...read some great books.

Trevor taking a break...








DW on her new TTR125...zoom zoom









Justin wanted to ride with Dad for a while...who am I'm to say no?

















Loving the new wrap-a-round dinette









Even Zul has his own bed now.









Justin finding some great stories to read around the campfire later that night.









Great time for a game of cards with your brother...









Geocaching...









Waking up before your older brother....priceless.









Finally...the prized picture. New Outback 301BQ....Ford F-350...Dirt Bikes.







(click on picture to get the FULL SIZED Image)


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Looks like your having a lot of fun in your new OB!


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

What gets to me as a girl is the color coordination of the new set up...beautiful!!!







The boys look like they are loving the new Outback and your DW looks pretty sharp on her bike!


----------



## Doug & Barb (Apr 17, 2009)

It looks so relaxing. We're so jealous, haven't got out as much as we'd like.







Can't wait for our next trip to the Lake Michigan Recreation area in the Nordhouse Dunes. Five days of just relaxing with beautiful lake Michigan just a short walk away. Almost like being on the ocean.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Great photos and thanks for sharing, it looks as tho everyone was relaxing and having fun









Especially liked seeing the pic with the *TW*







in it, as it's always been on of my wishes of owning one someday to zip around on
.

Ed


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice OB - Good Luck with it!!


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

WOW,
Pretty cood. I'm glad you updated your profile also.
I'm still trying to figure out how you got all those bike up there.
C-ya,
Brian


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

NICE !!! Glad your enjoying it !!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> WOW,
> Pretty cood. I'm glad you updated your profile also.
> I'm still trying to figure out how you got all those bike up there.
> C-ya,
> Brian


All four (TW200, TTR125, TTR1110, TTR90) fit in the bed of the truck.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Awesome pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Not Yet said:


> Awesome pics, thanks for sharing.


Now...sell your RSDS and get your 301BQ...


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Looks like you're enjoying your new baby, and what a great place to do it in!


----------

